# Koshiki vs. Kenkokan



## Sensei Manny (Mar 5, 2009)

As a Karate-ka having close to forty years of experience, a stylist of Shorinjiryu Karatedo, I would like to make my first posting on this information room by clarifying an often assumed error:
Koshiki Karatedo being a system competition, open to all styles, and therefore is not a style of karate. It is a system of competition developed by Hanshi Masayuki Hisataka, son of the late Masayoshi Kori Hisataka, founder of the school "Shorinjiryu Kenkokan Karatedo". With emphasis on the title "Shorinjiryu", as this is the style of karatedo, with distinct lineage to the original, Shuri-te. 
Enjoy your journey, Sensei Manny
London Karatedo Ha


----------



## Zero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm currently in the UK, based in London for work, can I train at your dojo and possibly compete?  Does this include kumite? 

My karate background is goju ryu. From the title it sounds like there may be Okinawan similarities.

Where is your club based in London?


----------



## Sensei Manny (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Zero,
I'm afraid I'm in London Ontario Canada...Sure, when in the area, you're free to join our class(s) and / or partake at our tournaments, anytime! Yes, our styles, origins, and teachings (Goju-ryu vs. Shorinji-ryu) have much more in common than that which makes us different! FYI, did you know that Miyagi & Hisataka were close friends? And that they shared many training sessions and outings together? So being the case, it is inevitable that our styles have many shared techniques and philosophies!


----------



## Zero (Mar 19, 2009)

Shoot and darn it!  Have tried a few clubs since being here but not found the right mix as yet and yours sounded interesting.

Will sure try to look you up if ever in Ontario though!
Best regards!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Zero said:


> Shoot and darn it! Have tried a few clubs since being here but not found the right mix as yet and yours sounded interesting.
> 
> Will sure try to look you up if ever in Ontario though!
> Best regards!


 
Have you tried Gavin Mulholland's club? Neal Grove who fights on UFC trains there. They have the 30 man kumite for grading, it's a very good club.

http://www.goju-karate.co.uk/


----------

